# 17' Clearwater PICs and update



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

SO not many know but i got a 17" Clearwater Skiff with a 50 a couple months ago. The 50 was fast, but I wanted faster. Upgraded to a 70 $ stroke (max for the boat) and I cannot wait to try it out this weekend. Im gonna hav to break it in but ill do a test vid anyways..


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is how it was like:


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks like a Carolina Skiff 17 ft I started out with and had a 60 Yamaha 2 stroke. It ran 35 after I tweeked it out. Great boat. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah this boat runs almost 40 just me and almost empty. with the 70, im expecting 40 + with fishing gewar and a friend


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy cow Cape, 40+?? That would be a HUGE pucker factor on my meter.  She looks good, good luck!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

> yeah this boat runs almost 40 just me and almost empty. with the 70, im expecting 40 + with fishing gewar and a friend


Do you have a front deck? Here is what I did to mine,









It still floats 6 inches and was a blast to fish from.

Good luck, great boat.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

muddminnow, What did you use to make that front deck?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, my buddy has a J16 with a 60.
We hit 38.9 two of us with all gear and 22 gallons of gas.
It was scary fast.
He's since changed prop and is now around 37 top end. 


Nice bote!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

> muddminnow, What did you use to make that front deck?


Well, For the ribs, I used 1/2 inch ply painted it with epoxy paint and for the tops, I had a guy fiberglass 3 layers on to 3/4 ply. WAY TO HEAVY but, I had a friend that weighed 350 and it never even flexed.... I have mor shots if you would like. The whole thing could be removed, (all the blue areas) except the oridginal cast deck. I use to go on weekend fishing trips and I could fully lock all my gear including poles, trolling motor, tackle box, bimini top, ladder and a hole lot of other stuff. I could crawl inside the hatches and close the doors. Well, here is some pics,
















Oh, you might want to do this to your trailor as well









This could charge my stuff while at a hotel and run my trolling motor all day








Here is a shot of my bimini top cut and would fit into the hatches

















I had a 20 ft push pole that folded away in the storage compartments..Remember, all this was removable.

Cool hugh...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I couldn't agree more to the trailer mod. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

I will upload a vid tomorrow night.. 44.5 MPH!!!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

cool, before I made my mods, my boat hit 38 mph on the gps. I was searching for a prop/ pitch size. I had a 60 2 stroke yamaha w/ a 13 1/2 x 15 steletto SS prop. That boat was fast. But it beat the sh-t out of me. But it was a blast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Little Teaser...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Old Vs. New video. Both motors ran to cruising speed.


----------

